# Retro gear whores rejoice, meet my friend Rossi Smash



## Trekchick (Oct 15, 2008)

He is a friend from Epic, who happens to live in your neck of the woods, more so than mine.
I think you'll find him to be a Retro Ski Gear Whore like you've never seen before. His knowledge rivals that of our very own Philpug..............without further ado, ..............
Rossi Smash!!!


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 15, 2008)

tap tap tap...........is this thing on?


----------



## Rossi Smash (Oct 15, 2008)

Awe shucks TC….

I don’t know if I can keep up with TWO forums…..but this is my neighborhood and all.


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 15, 2008)

Impressive intro, welcome Rossi


----------



## severine (Oct 15, 2008)

Welcome, Rossi Smash!!  Watch out.... next thing you know, they'll try to get you to join the Sundown cult. :lol:

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2008)

How about getting some more chicks?

Welcome Rossi.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forums Rossi.

That was quite the intro TC!


----------



## Rossi Smash (Oct 15, 2008)

severine said:


> Welcome, Rossi Smash!!  Watch out.... next thing you know, they'll try to get you to* join the Sundown cult.* :lol:
> 
> Glad to have you with us!





I dunno....that's almost 5 minutes away.....:smile:


----------



## Marc (Oct 15, 2008)

No, no TC.  Epic Fail.  

New _females_ only.


We've already reached "Oktoberfest Food Tent" level on the sausge festometer around here.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 15, 2008)

Sorry, Marc.  Most hot skier chicks I know are intimidated by your awesomeness!
Besides............
With more guys than chicks, you're sure to have your pin ups on the wall with no complaint


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2008)

Rossi Smash said:


> I dunno....that's almost 5 minutes away.....:smile:



I'm assuming that means that you do ski there?


----------



## Rossi Smash (Oct 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm assuming that means that you do ski there?



Yeah....I'm a "Savings Card", mostly weekdays and nights guy there.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2008)

Rossi Smash said:


> Yeah....I'm a "Savings Card", mostly weekdays and nights guy there.



You'll have to hook up with some of us sometime.  There's several AZer's who are regularly at Sundown.  Wednesday nights are our normal night.


----------



## severine (Oct 15, 2008)

severine said:


> Welcome, Rossi Smash!!  Watch out.... next thing you know, they'll try to get you to join the Sundown cult. :lol:
> 
> Glad to have you with us!





Rossi Smash said:


> I dunno....that's almost 5 minutes away.....:smile:


I was just teasing. 



bvibert said:


> You'll have to hook up with some of us sometime.  There's several AZer's who are regularly at Sundown.  Wednesday nights are our normal night.


This is why I was teasing.  There's a group here who regular visits Sundown.  You should join us sometime.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 15, 2008)

Welcome.  I saw your "collection" over at epic....impressive


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 15, 2008)

Marc said:


> No, no TC.  Epic Fail.
> 
> New _females_ only.
> 
> ...



this coming from the guy who wouldn't know what to do with a female if she were brave enough to come within 30 feet of him HAHA


----------



## Marc (Oct 15, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> this coming from the guy who wouldn't know what to do with a female if she were brave enough to come within 30 feet of him HAHA



Listen, just because Meredith had to draw me a diagram...



Nevermind that.  I know what end you blow into, I know I've done this before.  It's just... been a little while.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 15, 2008)

Rossi Smash, Before you meet these people, let me say this...........Carrie Lies!

And Carrie, What happens at Abasin stays at Abasin!


----------



## severine (Oct 15, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Rossi Smash, Before you meet these people, let me say this...........Carrie Lies!
> 
> And Carrie, What happens at Abasin stays at Abasin!


Hey!!!!!! :-o


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 15, 2008)

severine said:


> Hey!!!!!! :-o



So what exactly is she always trying to hide?:-o


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 15, 2008)

Wrong thread but welcome anyway.  Cute girls get away with everything. :wink: :wink:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 15, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Wrong thread but welcome anyway.  Cute girls get away with everything. :wink: :wink:



I agree..especially cute girls who can rip..:razz::beer:


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 15, 2008)

Rossi Smash is not a cute girl, but I'll see what I can do to introduce a few of my gal pals to you in the future.

Rossi did send me a wonderful birthday present.






Can you see me, rockin these bad girls on retro day!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 15, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Rossi Smash is not a cute girl, but I'll see what I can do to introduce a few of my gal pals to you in the future.
> 
> Rossi did send me a wonderful birthday present.
> 
> ...



What length are they..I'm hoping for at least 3 retro days this year..


----------



## drjeff (Oct 15, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Rossi Smash is not a cute girl, but I'll see what I can do to introduce a few of my gal pals to you in the future.
> 
> Rossi did send me a wonderful birthday present.
> 
> ...



Does it make me old or just experienced if my first pair of skis (170cm Rossi Team II's) had essentially that same salomon heel piece (mine were salomon 222's which had a slightly more plasticized toe piece and that same basic heel) with safety straps??


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 15, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Rossi Smash is not a cute girl, but I'll see what I can do to introduce a few of my gal pals to you in the future.
> 
> Rossi did send me a wonderful birthday present.
> 
> ...



We know that...you said that in your post. Was talking about you, the OP. Thanks for the offer tho but I'm pretty damn ugly and convinced my wife is the only gal who thinks otherwise. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 15, 2008)

GSS, they are 180's.
DrJeff, I'm betting that the ski comes off and beats me to death on my first run.  You wanna be there to take pics?

SkiResortObserver, You're adorable!


----------



## Rossi Smash (Oct 15, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> GSS, they are 180's.
> DrJeff, I'm betting that *the ski comes off and beats me to death on my first run*.  You wanna be there to take pics?
> 
> SkiResortObserver, You're adorable!



TC....come on, those aren't MARKER bindings on them ROC's.....

I am looking forward to your gear report after you do get a few runs down that midwestern
concrete


----------



## Geoff (Oct 15, 2008)

Rossi Smash...  Hmmm...

Brings back memories of ~ 1977.  I was working in a ski shop during the Christmas rush mounting skis.  The Smash J was the hot kid ski that year and I had around 30 pairs sitting there needing mounting to go underneath all those Christmas trees.  Put on the jig.  Drill.  No resistance at all.  Due to a manufacturing defect, there was no mounting plate at all.  I tried 10 pairs and they all had the same problem.  I grabbed the shop owner and we called the Rossi rep.  After an hour on the phone with the Rossi techs in Burlington, they gave me permission to mount them the way we used to mount Hexcel honeycomb aluminum skis where you used a syringe to shoot epoxy into an oversized hole.  Once the binding is mounted, you have to remove it by drilling out the screws and the ski is basically trash.  All the Smash J customers got a special 3 year warranty to replace the ski out of store stock if the binding needed to be moved (common on junior skis).  That was almost an all-nighter getting all those bindings mounted with the skis sitting upside-down until the epoxy cured the next day.


----------



## Rossi Smash (Oct 15, 2008)

Geoff,

Funny you would mention the Smash J ski. A pic was recently posted with that very ski in the pile!


----------



## Philpug (Oct 15, 2008)

You can run, but you can't hide...I want those Spademan plates.


----------



## Rossi Smash (Oct 15, 2008)

Philpug said:


> You can run, but you can't hide*...I want those Spademan plates*.



I've got my people on it........:smash:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 15, 2008)

Welcome Rossi.


----------



## TheBEast (Oct 15, 2008)

TC - that avatar is hands down the best one on here....:lol:


----------



## awf170 (Oct 15, 2008)

Rossiskier?!  That guy was a champ.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 16, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> GSS, they are 180's.
> DrJeff, I'm betting that the ski comes off and beats me to death on my first run.  You wanna be there to take pics?
> 
> SkiResortObserver, You're adorable!



Cool, I get to take pics of Trek hopefully avoiding breaking ANOTHER body part on a pair of skis that are about as long as 1/2 of her current quiver is wide!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 16, 2008)

Welcome to  AZ Rossi


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 16, 2008)

TheBEast said:


> TC - that avatar is hands down the best one on here....:lol:


Really?  I've been told that one of my earlier avatars was much better.  You'll have to ask Dr Jeff about that


----------



## Glenn (Oct 16, 2008)

Good timing Rossi! I just picked up 3 pairs of old skis this AM on the way to work...the town next to mine has their bulk trash pick up this week.(I felt like friggin Sanford and Son...but with nicer pants and a button up shirt) I was going to post on epic...but I'll put the pics here. A pair of old schook Kneisel's, a pair of K2's (with a Vision Street Wear sticker on em!) and a pair of Rossi 4S's. 

Again, Welcome!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 16, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Really?  I've been told that one of my earlier avatars was much better.  You'll have to ask Dr Jeff about that



IMHO, the current one has GREAT comic value, especially considering Trek's famous "posting from the throne" thread that she started this summer.  

BUT, the "rear view of the powerfull leg extension during hot hot weather climb on the mountain bike" is still in the lead in my book(and I'm sure a few other of the guys books around here too)


----------



## Rossi Smash (Oct 16, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Good timing Rossi! I just picked up 3 pairs of old skis this AM on the way to work...the town next to mine has their bulk trash pick up this week.(I felt like friggin Sanford and Son...but with nicer pants and a button up shirt) I was going to post on epic...but I'll put the pics here. A pair of old schook Kneisel's, a pair of K2's (with a Vision Street Wear sticker on em!) and* a pair of Rossi 4S's. *
> 
> Again, Welcome!




I still love my 4Sk's, 200cm, skied them just this past March......:-D


----------



## Glenn (Oct 16, 2008)

Rossi Smash said:


> I still love my 4Sk's, 200cm, skied them just this past March......:-D



I had the 7S.....193's because of the removeable plastic tip. Still had the "VAS" damper though. 

I'll probably keep the 4S's in the garage...they were such a "hawt" ski back in the day.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 16, 2008)

I would like to ask the mods to move this thread to Gear, because its about to become a thread about vintage gear.  Feel free to change the name, too!


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 16, 2008)

arright so some dude we don't even know gets a five page welcome thread and you jerks couldn't even say happy birthday? screw you guys!

btw welcome rossi


----------



## Rossi Smash (Oct 16, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I would like to ask the mods to move this thread to Gear, because its about to become a thread about vintage gear.  Feel free to change the name, too!




Smart ass.....:smash:


----------



## Geoff (Oct 16, 2008)

Rossi Smash said:


> I still love my 4Sk's, 200cm, skied them just this past March......:-D



I used to have a fart bag that teal color.  Dayglo 1980's colors ruled!  I was on the K2 KVC back then, not Rosenthols.


----------



## Rossi Smash (Oct 16, 2008)

Geoff....Another great choice from the 80's......


----------



## drjeff (Oct 16, 2008)

Rossi Smash said:


> Geoff....Another great choice from the 80's......




DROOLAGE!!!  Neon pink KVC's with some color coordinated Tyrolia's!  And the marker turnable heel in the shot too!!!!  I think I need to go change to the 80's station on XM here at work and get some Ratt and Poison cranking in honor of that pic!!!


----------



## Rossi Smash (Oct 16, 2008)

drjeff said:


> DROOLAGE!!!  Neon pink KVC's with some color coordinated Tyrolia's!  And the marker turnable heel in the shot too!!!!  I think I need to go change to the 80's station on XM here at work and get some Ratt and Poison cranking in honor of that pic!!!




You guys have NO idea what you're in for.....:smile:


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 16, 2008)

drjeff said:


> DROOLAGE!!!  Neon pink KVC's with some color coordinated Tyrolia's!  And the marker turnable heel in the shot too!!!!  I think I need to go change to the 80's station on XM here at work and get some Ratt and Poison cranking in honor of that pic!!!





Rossi Smash said:


> You guys have NO idea what you're in for.....:smile:



Bring it, the 80's rocked!!!!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 16, 2008)

Rossi Smash said:


> You guys have NO idea what you're in for.....:smile:



I think that I might not want to get up from my desk for a couple of minutes then, especially since I'm wearing scrub pants


----------



## Rossi Smash (Oct 16, 2008)

Here's a "hint"  :grin:


----------



## drjeff (Oct 16, 2008)

Rossi Smash said:


> Here's a "hint"  :grin:



OOOHHHH!!!  I think I'm going to have to wipe the keyboard off in a minute 

Are those Marker MR's or MRR's on those VO unlimited's just left of center there Rossi Smash???


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 16, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> arright so some dude we don't even know gets a five page welcome thread and you jerks couldn't even say happy birthday? screw you guys!
> 
> btw welcome rossi



Happy Belated birthday!
May 24th, is it!  I gotchyer back!


----------



## Rossi Smash (Oct 16, 2008)

Here a some of my old Marker Rotamat's


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 16, 2008)

Rossi Smash said:


> Here a some of my old Marker Rotamat's



Rotamat's were da bomb----still have them on my 210 Yellow Sleds


----------



## Paul (Oct 16, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> arright so some dude we don't even know gets a five page welcome thread and you jerks couldn't even say happy birthday? screw you guys!
> 
> btw welcome rossi



Oh JEEEEZ, it was in May, ferchrissakes. And I should know, 'cos mine was the day before. (if I didn't say Happy B-day, its only 'cos you didn't first!)


----------



## drjeff (Oct 16, 2008)

Rossi Smash said:


> Here a some of my old Marker Rotamat's




Nice!  I've owned 4 out of those 6 over the years!

Rossi Smash, for a true childhood flashback, 'ya got any of the old blue/red Marker 40 Recreational step ins in the monster quiver??  Those were the 1st pair I ever bought with my own $$, back in my early/mid 80's Phil + Steve Mahre and Tamara McKinney Marker worship days   I had those bad boys were mounted up on some gray Rossi Stratos (the one's with the navy/red stripes down the middle)


----------



## Philpug (Oct 16, 2008)

Rossi Smash said:


> Here a some of my old Marker Rotamat's


You know what you can do with those Rotomats, right????


This....






Rossi hates when I show that :beer:


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 16, 2008)

Philpug said:


> You know what you can do with those Rotomats, right????
> 
> 
> This....
> ...


Do it again!!!


----------



## Rossi Smash (Oct 16, 2008)

Nice try guys.....but now that I know it is actually a monument symbolizing the love and respect you have for what was one fine piece of ski gear.....I'm o.k. with it :beer:

Here's to the MANY happy turns done with their help 



And Dammit, it's ro TA mat....:grin:


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 16, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Rossi Smash is not a cute girl, but I'll see what I can do to introduce a few of my gal pals to you in the future.
> 
> Rossi did send me a wonderful birthday present.
> 
> ...


Does anyone have any suggestion for some Retro attire that will "go with" my new fancy schmancy skis?:lol:


----------



## WJenness (Oct 16, 2008)

Neon. Definitely. Definitely neon.

-w


----------



## Rossi Smash (Oct 17, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Does anyone have any suggestion for some Retro attire that will "go with" my new fancy schmancy skis?:lol:




Red, White and Blue was a pretty easy theme to follow in the 70's...so I would think you will find something if you keep your eyes open.

btw...when does your "home hill" usually open each season? Can we get mr. tc to roll some footage of your first retro run????


----------



## Rossi Smash (Oct 17, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Neon. Definitely. Definitely neon.
> 
> -w



We are talking early 70's here. The Rossi ROC 550 (GS) and ST650 (SL) were intro'd in
1972ish and were their first non wood core race skis.

Neon was an 80's thing......


----------



## Philpug (Oct 17, 2008)

Rossi Smash said:


> Red, White and Blue was a pretty easy theme to follow in the 70's...so I would think you will find something if you keep your eyes open.
> 
> btw...when does your "home hill" usually open each season? Can we get mr. tc to roll some footage of your first retro run????



Any video of Mr TC is retro. Video of him skiing is like watching old newsreel of Babe Ruth running the bases, it has that brown tint and that slight flicker


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 17, 2008)

Philpug said:


> Any video of Mr TC is retro. Video of him skiing is like watching old newsreel of Babe Ruth running the bases, it has that brown tint and that slight flicker


Y'all have no idea how true this is.


I'm thinking a white jacket with navy blue pants, and a blue hat with a pom pom, to match my retro ROC's


----------



## Philpug (Oct 17, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Y'all have no idea how true this is.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking a white jacket with navy blue pants, and a blue hat with a pom pom, to match my retro ROC's


With these...


----------



## Rossi Smash (Oct 17, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Y'all have no idea how true this is.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking a white jacket with navy blue pants, and a blue hat with a pom pom, to match my retro ROC's




Where's the RED.....the pom pom maybe??????


----------



## Philpug (Oct 17, 2008)

Rossi Smash said:


> Where's the RED.....the pom pom maybe??????


----------



## Glenn (Oct 17, 2008)

Here's my haul from yesterday. I took a closer look at the skis after work. Aside from a thick layer of dust and some semi rusted edges, all three are in good shape. Really good shape if you consider how old they are. I have a feeling these were used a few times a year...when the conditions were good. The bases are nearly perfect. I honestly think all of these are too nice to hang on the shed. I'm now kicking myself for not dumpster diving in West Dover when I saw a bunch of drilled/no bindings rental skis in a ski shop dumpster over Labor Day weekend. Oh well.


----------



## Philpug (Oct 17, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Here's my haul from yesterday. I took a closer look at the skis after work. Aside from a thick layer of dust and some semi rusted edges, all three are in good shape. Really good shape if you consider how old they are. I have a feeling these were used a few times a year...when the conditions were good. The bases are nearly perfect. I honestly think all of these are too nice to hang on the shed. I'm now kicking myself for not dumpster diving in West Dover when I saw a bunch of drilled/no bindings rental skis in a ski shop dumpster over Labor Day weekend. Oh well.


Dump the K2's. The Rossi's are the best of the three. The Kneissl's have the second edition 727's (or 737, cannot tell), either way they are missing the AFD and have the plastic heels, which had a jack in the box heel, it will explode, just a matter of when.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 17, 2008)

Philpug said:


> With these...


I sooooooo want those!!!!


----------



## Glenn (Oct 17, 2008)

Philpug said:


> Dump the K2's. The Rossi's are the best of the three. The Kneissl's have the second edition 727's (or 737, cannot tell), either way they are missing the AFD and have the plastic heels, which had a jack in the box heel, it will explode, just a matter of when.



I'll get some better pics this weekend. Those are from my crackberry and the details can be a bit grainy. 

:beer:


----------



## severine (Oct 17, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Does anyone have any suggestion for some Retro attire that will "go with" my new fancy schmancy skis?:lol:


I have some Ski Levi's I picked up on eBay this spring.  Nice navy blue cords.  You'll have to fix the zipper though as it was broken upon arrival.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 17, 2008)

severine said:


> I have some Ski Levi's I picked up on eBay this spring.  Nice navy blue cords.  You'll have to fix the zipper though as it was broken upon arrival.


Let me splain sumthin.
I can tear the crankset off a bike.  
I can change the sprocket on my rear.
I can change the tires on my bike
I can(with the proper jig) mount bindings on my skis
but I can not, with any great deal of success mend a zipper on a jacket or pair of pants.


----------



## severine (Oct 17, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Let me splain sumthin.
> I can tear the crankset off a bike.
> I can change the sprocket on my rear.
> I can change the tires on my bike
> ...


:lol:  Neither can I, hence why the zipper is still broken.    But they'd be perfect - the right era for your ski outfit!  (And they're small on me right now, so they wouldn't be HUGE on you either.)


----------



## bvibert (Oct 17, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Let me splain sumthin.
> I can tear the crankset off a bike.
> I can change the sprocket on my rear.
> I can change the tires on my bike
> ...



One word for you:

Duct tape

Ok, that was two, but you get the point.


----------



## Rossi Smash (Oct 17, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I sooooooo want those!!!!



I dunno TC....I think they say "Rossi Smash"  :smash:


----------



## Rossi Smash (Oct 17, 2008)

Philpug said:


> Dump the K2's. The Rossi's are the best of the three. The Kneissl's have the second edition 727's (or 737, cannot tell), either way they are missing the AFD and have the plastic heels, which had a jack in the box heel,* it will explode, just a matter of when.*





Same goes for the NON Equipe, standard 747's on the Rossi's.........:-(


----------



## Glenn (Oct 18, 2008)

Rossi Smash said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Same goes for the NON Equipe, standard 747's on the Rossi's.........:-(



I just went to the garage and checked the 747's...they're Equipes. :grin:  I took the pics with my blackberry, then used the basic Microsoft pic resizer. Whichs tends to make a "meh" original pic a little worse. I'll try and get some better pics this weekend. I need to clean the dust off these things.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 19, 2008)

Philpug said:


> With these...


I want to know who had the audacity to outbid me on these ^^^^^^^^^^,
After all.........they go with these>





Now, what will I do about my retro ensemble.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 19, 2008)

I guess this is as good a thread as any.  My parents were moving out of the house I grew up in a few years ago so I went over there to take pics of the house before they closed.  I was looking through them on my computer and came across this picture from their basement:





I'm not even sure which skis were mine ('cause I didn't ski for almost 20 years) maybe the Olins on the right.  Unfortunately, between the time I took the picture and they moved out they threw out all the old equipment or I would have taken mine just because I'm a pack rat, err...I mean collector.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 20, 2008)

Those like similar to a pair of Elans I had back in the day.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 22, 2008)

This is just too easy. I took a different way home yesterday due to traffic (more backroads) I drove by what looked like a ski bag. After the gym, I investigated...yep, ski bag with skis. So, 4 pairs of skis in one week...without really looking when driving to and from work. I'd probably have 50 if I went out and drive around looking. I :heart: bulk pickup week in Cheshire.


----------



## Philpug (Oct 22, 2008)

In a bind...


----------



## drjeff (Oct 22, 2008)

Glenn said:


> This is just too easy. I took a different way home yesterday due to traffic (more backroads) I drove by what looked like a ski bag. After the gym, I investigated...yep, ski bag with skis. So, 4 pairs of skis in one week...without really looking when driving to and from work. I'd probably have 50 if I went out and drive around looking. I :heart: bulk pickup week in Cheshire.



Throw some Marker M40's on those and you're looking at the 2nd pair of skis I ever owned  

And for real nostalgia, courtesy of this pic that Comebackmudpudles used in the "name this run thread" the first lift I ever rode with them is on the left in this pic and the 2nd lift I ever rode with them is the one that the pic was taken from   West Mountain in Queensbury, NY


----------



## Philpug (Oct 22, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Throw some Marker M40's on those and you're looking at the 2nd pair of skis I ever owned


Not Marker's shining star was it. Sensomatic Heel? Blech.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 22, 2008)

That pic I posted reminds me that I need to tidy up the garage...and wash the damn quad.


----------

